# How About A Maintenance Schedule



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

It would be great to have a maintenance schedule for our campers. Kind of a when to do what. This would be a great help to the newbies and some of us that have been here for a while too







.

My thoughts are a Yearly maintenance section, A before you go on a trip section and a once a month section.This should include every thing you should check, replace, clean or adjust.

We have a pdi list. I think this is just as important.

What do you think?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We have a pdi list. I think this is just as important.

I think you're onto something. This is actually more important than the pdi list as when things need to be fixed during a pdi it's on them....After the warranty the things are on us









I'm sure the roof caulking will be tops on the list (other than maybe keeping the tires inflated correctly)

I think there will be some good ideas to follow............


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Every trip;

tire inflation
check all lights and the brakes for correct operation
a visual once over of the exterior

Monthly during the season;
check all the roof sealants and exterior sealants around lights and exterior fixtures (our outback is coming up on 5 years old and needs to be checked more often)
give it a wash
check plumbing fittings since they can work loose during travel

yearly;
adjust brakes and inspect the running gear
check refrigerator burner and clean out if necessary
check water heater for correct flame

every other year;
disassemble hubs, check the brakes and repack the bearings

I'm sure there's plenty more but that's all I can think of right now









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> It would be great to have a maintenance schedule for our campers. Kind of a when to do what. This would be a great help to the newbies and some of us that have been here for a while too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even have to read your actual post before I was pumping my fist in the air. YES!!! One vote for this from Wolfwood!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This would be a nice thing to have, I looked at my owners Manual and it is so generic it is just about useless, it covers the whole Keystone line in one book.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto as Mike mentioned

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea Lee









Any volunteers?


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

tidefan said:


> I'm sure the roof caulking will be tops on the list (other than maybe keeping the tires inflated correctly)


About the roof caulking, it seems like the caulk will continiously build up over time and you'll end up with a big mess on top of the roof. Or am I missing something?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK all we need now is some one to gather the info and put it together. Hopefully some one better on the computer than me.









Then maybe we could get it added the the main page?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Great idea, and we could include winterization and spring breakout as well, with a little more detail than the manuals.
Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Problem with doing this is getting consensus on the intervals. We'll need fairly liberal ranges or the list will not work for everyone. For example, I will have the brakes cleaned and adjusted and the bearings repacked in February...after 3 seasons of camping. I have not yet needed to perform any roof maintenance (besides the twice-yearly cleaning). I also lube the slide seals and grease the axles twice per season. I wash the camper before every trip, so that is 2 or three times a month.

See what I mean?

Randy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Problem with doing this is getting consensus on the intervals. We'll need fairly liberal ranges or the list will not work for everyone. For example, I will have the brakes cleaned and adjusted and the bearings repacked in February...after 3 seasons of camping. I have not yet needed to perform any roof maintenance (besides the twice-yearly cleaning). I also lube the slide seals and grease the axles twice per season. I wash the camper before every trip, so that is 2 or three times a month.
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Randy


The list will still be a great place to start. Even if you don't follow it to a t it can still remind you of those things you never think of.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Randy has a good point, everyone maintains things differently. some tend to be more on the cautious side, inspecting things and fixing them at the first sign of wear, others take things more in stride and fix things as they come up.

Rather than someone taking on creating a list so that others can make suggestions on how it can be "improved"







,how about using this thread to share what maintenance tasks we do and how often we do them? Then each member, if they want, can make their own list.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Or, we can make a list of what should be done and approximately when, and then we can choose to follow it, selectively follow it, or ignore it completely.

Kinda like some people do with vehicle maintenance.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the idea of a separate list that we can put in the Outback folder in the trailer. We provide with Car Wash units I sell a check sheet with recommended service and space where you can add more if a problem developed after the manufactures suggested mtce schedule. Which always happens, trouble areas etc. We have lots of smart people on this site and loads of experience, we just need someone to compile it.
Steve


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, I am going to check even more before my trips. You have opened my eyes to alot of things. Thank you.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't forget to change the air in your tires every 3000 miles.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Don't forget to change the air in your tires every 3000 miles.


Or at the very minimum, change the air every Spring. You don't want to be camping all Summer with Winter air still in your tires.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Don't forget to change the air in your tires every 3000 miles.


Or at the very minimum, change the air every Spring. You don't want to be camping all Summer with Winter air still in your tires.

Randy
[/quote]

I'm not familiar with this concept of changing the air in the tires.
I always thought regular rotation of the air from tire to tire would last for the life of the tire.
Now I find out that there's seasonal air?
Can't I just use a good "All-season" air and continue my regular rotations?


----------

